# Incra Customer Service



## Peteybadboy

good story


----------



## joekr

I bought the INCRA TS-LS JOINERY SYSTEM 52 about two years ago. Upon arrival through amazon, I noticed the package was damaged and some parts were missing. Phoned amazon which put me in direct contact with the Incra folks. Told him my story and without a blink of an eye shipped me a 1 day delivery new order. Told me to install the the whole fence system before sending the damaged one back on his dollar. I have had only good experiences 
from them and like their products.


----------



## ScottM

Same here. Had a few question/issues on my iBox. After a few emails and measurements ended up with a few replacement parts at no charge. Good guys.


----------



## whope

A couple Christmases ago, I received their wood hinge jig. I threw it in my carry-on bag to go home. Security at the airport were very polite and apologetic about not allowing the included drill bit on the plane. I thought that wouldn't be an issue.

When I got home I found that it's a unique size. I looked at the Incra website to order a replacement. It wasn't listed separately. When I called customer service and told them why I wanted to order a replacement, they sent me one for free.

Awesome!!


----------

